# Don Matteo 13: dal 31 marzo su Rai 1



## fabri47 (25 Marzo 2022)

Da *giovedì 31 marzo*, in prima serata per dieci puntate su *Rai 1*, ritorna *Don Matteo* con la *tredicesima stagione*, sempre ambientata nella splendida cornice di Spoleto. Una stagione storica, in quanto segnerà l'*abbandono* del protagonista che dà il nome alla serie, ossia *Terence Hill*, che verrà sostituito dalla quinta puntata da *Raoul Bova *nel ruolo di *Don Massimo*.

Ci sarà il grande ritorno di* Flavio Insinna*, presente in passato nelle prime cinque stagioni, nel ruolo di Flavio Anceschi promosso da capitano a colonnello. Assieme a lui, ci sarà la figlia Valentina (Emma Valenti), figlioccia di Cecchini. Confermati nel cast *Nino Frassica* nel ruolo del maresciallo Nino Cecchini, *Maria Chiara Giannetta* che è la capitana Anna Olivieri, *Maurizio Lastrico* che interpreta il pm Marco Nardi, *Nathalie Guetta* che interpreta Natalina, *Francesco Scali* nel ruolo di Pippo.

Tra le new entry, *Giancarlo Magalli* nel ruolo del vescovo consigliere di Don Massimo (Raoul Bova).


----------



## fabri47 (25 Marzo 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Da *giovedì 31 marzo*, in prima serata per dieci puntate su *Rai 1*, ritorna *Don Matteo* con la *tredicesima stagione*, sempre ambientata nella splendida cornice di Spoleto. Una stagione storica, in quanto segnerà l'*abbandono* del protagonista che dà il nome alla serie, ossia *Terence Hill*, che verrà sostituito dalla quinta puntata da *Raoul Bova *nel ruolo di *Don Massimo*.
> 
> Ci sarà il grande ritorno di* Flavio Insinna*, presente in passato nelle prime cinque stagioni, nel ruolo di Flavio Anceschi promosso da capitano a colonnello. Assieme a lui, ci sarà la figlia Valentina (Emma Valenti), figlioccia di Cecchini. Confermati nel cast *Nino Frassica* nel ruolo del maresciallo Nino Cecchini, *Maria Chiara Giannetta* che è la capitana Anna Olivieri, *Maurizio Lastrico* che interpreta il pm Marco Nardi, *Nathalie Guetta* che interpreta Natalina, *Francesco Scali* nel ruolo di Pippo.
> 
> Tra le new entry, *Giancarlo Magalli* nel ruolo del vescovo consigliere di Don Massimo (Raoul Bova).


Parte stasera!


----------



## fabri47 (31 Marzo 2022)

Chi lo guarda?


----------



## 7vinte (31 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Chi lo guarda?


Io come da 23 anni a questa parte


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Chi lo guarda?



Io quando capita lo vedo. Mi piace molto Frassica.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2022)

Puntata che mi ha steso. Grande Nino! Finalmente hanno tolto l'influencer e le parti con i mocciosi, che annoiavano solamente e si torna a ridere sul serio.

Ma vogliamo parlare della figlia del colonnello Insinna ?


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (1 Aprile 2022)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma Don Matteo è morto?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Ma Don Matteo è morto?


Non metto spoiler, perché sono cose stra-risapute per chi legge i giornali dedicati. Dalla quinta puntata ci sarà un cambio con Raoul Bova, perché nella realtà Terence Hill voleva fare solo stagioni da quattro puntate, ma la Lux gli ha detto di no perché non ci avrebbe guadagnato se non facevano almeno una decina di puntate.

In ogni caso, Don Matteo non morirà e, come ha detto anche Raoul Bova, gli sceneggiatori hanno fatto di tutto per far avvenire il cambio di protagonista nella maniera più rispettosa possibile. Inoltre, il capo della Lux in conferenza stampa ha detto che se Terence Hill vorrà ritornare verrà riaccolto a braccia aperte.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non metto spoiler, perché sono cose stra-risapute per chi legge i giornali dedicati. Dalla quinta puntata ci sarà un cambio con Raoul Bova, perché nella realtà Terence Hill voleva fare solo stagioni da quattro puntate, ma la Lux gli ha detto di no perché non ci avrebbe guadagnato se non facevano almeno una decina di puntate.
> 
> In ogni caso, Don Matteo non morirà e, come ha detto anche Raoul Bova, gli sceneggiatori hanno fatto di tutto per far avvenire il cambio di protagonista nella maniera più rispettosa possibile. Inoltre, il capo della Lux in conferenza stampa ha detto che se Terence Hill vorrà ritornare verrà riaccolto a braccia aperte.



Per me, senza Terence Hill non ha alcun senso fare altre puntate.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Aprile 2022)

*Partenza al botto: 6,5 mln di telespettatori e 29,9% di share.*


----------



## Hellscream (4 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me, senza Terence Hill non ha alcun senso fare altre puntate.


Semplicemente diventerà un'altra cosa, mantenendo il titolo perché comunque attira.

Un esempio per tutti: un medico in famiglia.


----------



## Raryof (4 Aprile 2022)

Io l'ho vista su raiplay prima della messa in onda, sapete se la metteranno in anticipo tutte le volte online prima?
Comunque su Don Matteo c'è poco da dire, funziona sempre finché ci sarà Frassica, il tizio coi capelli rossi farà da spalla comica come lo era stato l'altro commissario storico di cui non ricordo il nome e Insinna sarà il tizio rigido con figlia problematica che cercherà di riportarlo all'ordine ogni volta salvo poi ficcarsi anche lui nei guai.
Bova sarà semplicemente contorno, non so cosa aspettarmi sinceramente.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io l'ho vista su raiplay prima della messa in onda, sapete se la metteranno in anticipo tutte le volte online prima?
> Comunque su Don Matteo c'è poco da dire, funziona sempre finché ci sarà Frassica, il tizio coi capelli rossi farà da spalla comica come lo era stato l'altro commissario storico di cui non ricordo il nome e Insinna sarà il tizio rigido con figlia problematica che cercherà di riportarlo all'ordine ogni volta salvo poi ficcarsi anche lui nei guai.
> Bova sarà semplicemente contorno, non so cosa aspettarmi sinceramente.


Alla fine pure tu hai iniziato a vederlo  .

Il tizio coi capelli rossi intendi Lastrico? Insinna mi sa che ha fatto solo da special guest alla prima puntata.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Semplicemente diventerà un'altra cosa, mantenendo il titolo perché comunque attira.
> 
> Un esempio per tutti: *un medico in famiglia.*


Però in Un Medico in Famiglia, il medico nella famiglia c'era sempre ed era Guido interpretato da Pietro Sermonti, dopo l'addio di Lele che poi è tornato nelle stagioni successive, visto che il suo attore Giulio Scarpati non aveva più la popolarità dei primi anni e si riciclò tornando nella serie che lo rilanciò. Secondo me, alla fine, Bova si farà chiamare proprio Don Matteo in onore del suo predecessore. Oppure, la fiction cambierà nome e questa stagione farà da rampa di lancio ad una nuova serie chiamata Don Massimo.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Però in Un Medico in Famiglia, il medico nella famiglia c'era sempre ed era Guido interpretato da Pietro Sermonti, dopo l'addio di Lele che poi è tornato nelle stagioni successive, visto che il suo attore Giulio Scarpati non aveva più la popolarità dei primi anni e si riciclò tornando nella serie che lo rilanciò. Secondo me, alla fine, Bova si farà chiamare proprio Don Matteo in onore del suo predecessore. Oppure, la fiction cambierà nome e questa stagione farà da rampa di lancio ad una nuova serie chiamata Don Massimo.


Si, infatti io mi riferisco a dopo Sermonti. Quando sono arrivati nipoti, cugini di 3° grado, trisavoli ecc.

Le ultime stagioni insomma, quando era tutto tranne che un medico in famiglia.


----------



## Raryof (4 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Alla fine pure tu hai iniziato a vederlo  .
> 
> Il tizio coi capelli rossi intendi Lastrico? Insinna mi sa che ha fatto solo da special guest alla prima puntata.


No io recupero tutto dopo non guardo mai roba in diretta, non faccio share, diciamo che nel 2019 ho recuperato tutte le stagioni dalla quinta stagione tipo fino all'ultima (ormai penultima), non ho cominciato ora  e comunque sta lì da quando andavo alle elementari e qualche replica estiva l'ho sempre guardicchiata.
Sì intendo Lastrico, su Insinna non saprei, pensavo fosse tornato stabilmente..


----------



## Raryof (4 Aprile 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Si, infatti io mi riferisco a dopo Sermonti. Quando sono arrivati nipoti, cugini di 3° grado, trisavoli ecc.
> 
> Le ultime stagioni insomma, quando era tutto tranne che un medico in famiglia.


Un medico in famiglia lo guardavo nel periodo delle elementari/medie, era ovunque, ebbe un successo clamoroso ma poi fu portato troppo oltre, troppa roba, ma le prime stagioni davvero belle e divertenti.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Un medico in famiglia lo guardavo nel periodo delle elementari/medie, era ovunque, ebbe un successo clamoroso ma poi fu portato troppo oltre, troppa roba, ma le prime stagioni davvero belle e divertenti.


Concordo, anch'io l'ho visto in quel periodo e ho continuato fino all' "arco di Sermonti". Poi ciao, era diventato accanimento terapeutico (o spremere il limone fino in fondo, a secondo dei punti di vista).


----------



## fabri47 (4 Aprile 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Un medico in famiglia lo guardavo nel periodo delle elementari/medie, era ovunque, ebbe un successo clamoroso ma poi fu portato troppo oltre, troppa roba, ma le prime stagioni davvero belle e divertenti.


Era seguita da tutta Italia praticamente. Nemmeno Don Matteo arrivava a quei livelli. Don Matteo è sempre stato straseguito, ma i veri botti li ha fatti con Montedoro capitano (suggerito all'epoca proprio da Insinna che gli era amico ed era il periodo in cui Montedoro era famoso per gli spot sul Grana Padano). La prima puntata della decima stagione del prete, con Belen guest, fece quasi 10 milioni ed è la più vista di tutte.

Tra i PM ho adorato Dario Cassini nella decima stagione, che già ebbe un ruolo diverso in una puntata di una stagione precedente.

In ogni caso, io ho trovato divertentissima questa prima puntata come non succedeva da un po' di tempo. Dall'11esima stagione, non si rideva quasi più ed i produttori hanno messo le inutili parti sui marmocchi per attirare giovani, ma pare abbiano capito che sono totalmente inutili. Pure Nino Frassica lo vedo più in forma, ormai il vero protagonista di Don Matteo, rispetto a quello un po' "spento" delle ultime due stagioni, in particolare la già citata undicesima che per me è la peggiore (e secondo me lì ha influito anche il fatto che era il periodo dove ebbe un attacco cardiaco, infatti in molte parti ha un filo di voce che neanche si capiva che diceva).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Aprile 2022)

Io non ho mai guardato una puntata in vita mia, ma una curiosità ce l'avrei.
In pratica senza Don Matteo che abbandonerà la serie dopo un tot di puntate, che senso ha chiamare la serie Don Matteo?
E' come chiamare un videogioco tipo alla Diablo ma senza che Diablo sia presente nel gioco, è un po' un controsenso.
Al limite cambiassero nome in Don Massimo, che da quanto ho letto nel topic rimpiazzerà Don Matteo come protagonista.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai guardato una puntata in vita mia, ma una curiosità ce l'avrei.
> In pratica senza Don Matteo che abbandonerà la serie dopo un tot di puntate, che senso ha chiamare la serie Don Matteo?
> E' come chiamare un videogioco tipo alla Diablo ma senza che Diablo sia presente nel gioco, è un po' un controsenso.
> Al limite cambiassero nome in Don Massimo, che da quanto ho letto nel topic rimpiazzerà Don Matteo come protagonista.


Eh ma se metti "Don Massimo" mica poi fa gli ascolti di "Don Matteo".


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2022)

Settimana prossima, ultima con Terence  .


----------



## 7vinte (15 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Settimana prossima, ultima con Terence  .


Che tristezza, davvero. È la fine di un ciclo. 
Ha rappresentato l'Italia per due decenni. Ho iniziato a vedere Don Matteo dalla prima stagione, quando non ero né sposato né laureato (lo avrei fatto quell'anno), finisce che ho due figli di cui uno quest'anno fa 18 anni


----------



## fabri47 (15 Aprile 2022)

Noto che questa stagione sta facendo ascolti più bassi rispetti agli anni precedenti. Per me, la gente sente la mancanza di un capitano forte e bravo a fare da spalla a Nino Frassica. Insinna (che come conduttore neanche mi piace) e Montedoro erano tutt'altra cosa, infatti il primo episodio di questa stagione per me rimane nettamente il migliore, Giannetta e Lastrico risultano anonimi, insipidi. In ogni caso, quest'anno noto che c'è più cura nella scrittura (non a caso nel soggetto della puntata di ieri c'era Valagussa) ed anche le parti sui giovani risultano meno fastidiose e bimbominkiose rispetto alle due precedenti.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Aprile 2022)

In quanti stasera a dare l'addio a Terence Hill in Don Matteo?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Aprile 2022)

Clip in anteprima della puntata di stasera, l'ultima con Terence Hill.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Aprile 2022)

Parte tra un'ora.


----------



## 7vinte (21 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In quanti stasera a dare l'addio a Terence Hill in Don Matteo?


----------



## 7vinte (21 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In quanti stasera a dare l'addio a Terence Hill in Don Matteo?


Presente


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Aprile 2022)

Ho seguito le prime stagioni , quelle girate tra Gubbio e Perugia, se non erro.
Erano gli anni in cui andava in onda anche 'streghe'.
Diosanto quanti anni sono passati, ero all'università.
Mi pare davvero una vita fa.
Conservo dolcissimi ricordi.


Purtroppo non ho la costanza per seguire serie che durano troppo perché dopo un pò il format mi annoia.
Mi è successo con don Matteo ma pure con 'un medico in famiglia'.
Io credo tutto debba avere un inizio, un'ascesa ma pure una fine.
Per fortuna su rai play c'è tutto, delle volte ripesco roba da amarcord.


----------



## sunburn (21 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho seguito le prime stagioni , quelle girate tra Gubbio e Perugia, se non erro.
> Erano gli anni in cui andava in onda anche 'streghe'.
> Diosanto quanti anni sono passati, ero all'università.
> Mi pare davvero una vita fa.
> ...


Io ricordo di averlo abbandonato appena ho sentito parlare il buon Terence con la sua voce… Un duro colpo che ha segnato profondamente la mia adolescenza.


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io ricordo di averlo abbandonato appena ho sentito parlare il buon Terence con la sua voce… Un duro colpo che ha segnato profondamente la mia adolescenza.


Ahah bel trauma si per chi come noi lo associa ad altri ruoli.
Ma è una serie fortunata perché leggera e con buoni principi.
Pare un riadattamento televisivo dei promessi sposi per certi versi con dei personaggi fissi che evolvono col tempo.
In fieri , come Renzo.

Un tocco di giallo , un tocco di buoni principi, un tocco di comicità dei personaggi con un prete cacciatore di anime col fiuto di sherlock holmes.
Forse è una delle ultime serie all'italiana.

Io comunque da piccolo apprezzavo anche la signora in giallo.
Chiedo scusa per il fuoritema sul viale dei ricordi.
Buon film a tutti.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io ricordo di averlo abbandonato appena ho sentito parlare il buon Terence con la sua voce… Un duro colpo che ha segnato profondamente la mia adolescenza.


cioè? non era la sua voce nei film con bud spencer?

comunque parlando di traumi legati a questa cosa io ricordo quando cambiò la voce al DrHouse,,,perchè morì il doppiatore originale...un trauma


----------



## fabri47 (21 Aprile 2022)

Finale spiazzante, tutt'altro che commovente come doveva essere. Hanno fatto in modo che la gente rimanga curiosa fino alla fine della stagione, anche con Raoul Bova al posto del buon Terence. Chissà se funzionerà...In ogni caso, il pubblico Rai è fedelissimo, non penso andrà sotto i 4-5 milioni.


----------



## sunburn (22 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè? non era la sua voce nei film con bud spencer?


Non sei ancora pronto per sapere la verità. Ne parleremo quando diventerai grande…


----------



## Zenos (22 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè? non era la sua voce nei film con bud spencer?
> 
> comunque parlando di traumi legati a questa cosa io ricordo quando cambiò la voce al DrHouse,,,perchè morì il doppiatore originale...un trauma


Terence Hill era doppiato da Pino Locchi, Bud dal grandissimo Glauco Onorato.

C'è poco da fare,i nostri doppiatori danno sempre una marcia in più al personaggio.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finale spiazzante, tutt'altro che commovente come doveva essere. Hanno fatto in modo che la gente rimanga curiosa fino alla fine della stagione, anche con Raoul Bova al posto del buon Terence. Chissà se funzionerà...In ogni caso, il pubblico Rai è fedelissimo, non penso andrà sotto i 4-5 milioni.


Terence Hill tolto di mezzo random, assenza totale di contesto... Boh


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Aprile 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Terence Hill tolto di mezzo random, assenza totale di contesto... Boh


Lo hanno rapito gli alieni.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Terence Hill era doppiato da Pino Locchi, Bud dal grandissimo *Glauco Onorato*.
> 
> C'è poco da fare,i nostri doppiatori danno sempre una marcia in più al personaggio.


Presente nella prima puntata della primissima stagione di Don Matteo  .


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

*Botto per l'addio di Terence Hill a Don Matteo: 6.093.000 spettatori con il 28.8% di share.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

Hanno messo un cliffhanger anche qui?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hanno messo un cliffhanger anche qui?


No non è finito. Sono finite solo le puntate in cui c'è Terence Hill, dalla prossima c'è Raoul Bova.


----------



## Zenos (22 Aprile 2022)

Fuori Terence dentro Insigna e Magalli. Direi che tutto va di pari passo con il declino di questo Paese.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Fuori Terence dentro Insigna e Magalli. Direi che tutto va di pari passo con il declino di questo Paese.


Insinna c'è sempre stato, nelle prime cinque, poi è andato via (è da Don Matteo che è diventato così popolare che l'hanno poi messo a fare il conduttore) ed in questa nuova stagione c'è solo alla prima puntata. Le vere new entry sono Bova e Magalli.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Insinna c'è sempre stato, nelle prime cinque, poi è andato via (è da Don Matteo che è diventato così popolare che l'hanno poi messo a fare il conduttore) ed in questa nuova stagione c'è solo alla prima puntata. Le vere new entry sono Bova e Magalli.


Magalli?????


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Magalli?????


Si farà il vescovo consigliere di Don Massimo (Raoul Bova), un po' come facevano Gastone Moschin, Renato Carpentieri e Philippe Leroy prima di lui. Curiosamente, Magalli doveva fare inizialmente Don Matteo ma si rifiutò perchè, come ha detto lui, non voleva trasferirsi a Gubbio.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si farà il vescovo consigliere di Don Massimo (Raoul Bova), un po' come facevano Gastone Moschin, Renato Carpentieri e Philippe Leroy prima di lui. Curiosamente, Magalli doveva fare inizialmente Don Matteo ma si rifiutò perchè, come ha detto lui, non voleva trasferirsi a Gubbio.


Curioso di capire come evolverà la serie...

Non credo che il personaggio di raoul bova possa avere le stesse peculiarità di don matteo : passi per un prete cacciatore di anime e di indizi ma due sarebbero troppi.
La chiesa sforna predicatori o provetti sherlock holmes?
Insomma, la fiction rischia di fare fiasco clamorosamente.

Io avrei puntato su un format diverso come ha fatto all'epoca montalbano.
Un don matteo da giovane, ad esempio, in un altro tempo e altri spazi.
Il giovane montalbano a molti infatti è piaciuto più di montalbano stesso perchè spiega il personaggio senza 'offenderne' il ricordo nei fan.
Una serie , come un libro, quando finisce richiede silenzio.


----------



## Tobi (22 Aprile 2022)

Mai piaciuto


----------



## Hellscream (22 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Curioso di capire come evolverà la serie...
> 
> Non credo che il personaggio di raoul bova possa avere le stesse peculiarità di don matteo : passi per un prete cacciatore di anime e di indizi ma due sarebbero troppi.
> La chiesa sforna predicatori o provetti sherlock holmes?
> ...


A me le due serie del giovane montalbano piacquero un bel po' (anche perché l'attrice che interpretava Livia era una gran figa).


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Aprile 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me le due serie del giovane montalbano piacquero un bel po' (anche perché l'attrice che interpretava Livia era una gran figa).


Condivido. 
Serie fatte bene.

La faiga non deve mai mancare.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Aprile 2022)

Stasera quinta puntata, la prima con Raoul Bova da protagonista nei panni di Don Massimo.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Aprile 2022)

Da questi primi minuti senza Terence Hill, posso sicuramente confermare una cosa:

Mi sdraierei la Giannetta 24/7.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

*Botto e record per il debutto di Raoul Bova a Don Matteo: 6.486.000 spettatori pari al 31.1% di share.*


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Da questi primi minuti senza Terence Hill, posso sicuramente confermare una cosa:
> 
> Mi sdraierei la Giannetta 24/7.


Ieri era figa, ma preferisco Natalina  .

Scherzo, la figlia di Anceschi è top  .


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ieri era figa, ma preferisco Natalina  .
> 
> Scherzo, la figlia di Anceschi è top  .


Cosa te ne è parso della genialata?
Un nuovo parroco ex cacciatore di mafiosi in calabria convertito sulla via del cinghiale.

Del resto non è che a teologia si può studiare da profiler.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cosa te ne è parso della genialata?
> Un nuovo parroco ex cacciatore di mafiosi in calabria convertito sulla via del cinghiale.
> 
> Del resto non è che a teologia si può studiare da profiler.


Che secondo me è meglio lanciare una nuova serie dedicata a questo parroco. Stanno pian piano trasformando Don Matteo in un action, come è successo per Un Passo Dal Cielo, dove anche lì c'era Terence Hill che poi se ne è andato dopo 3 stagioni per Liotti (che pure lui abbandonerà). Se continua con questi ascolti penso che continueranno su questa strada, però il rischio stonatura è forte. Ieri non mi è sembrato di vedere Don Matteo, onestamente, e Raoul Bova il carisma di Terence Hill se lo sogna.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che secondo me è meglio lanciare una nuova serie dedicata a questo parroco. Stanno pian piano trasformando Don Matteo in un action, come è successo per Un Passo Dal Cielo, dove anche lì c'era Terence Hill che poi se ne è andato dopo 3 stagioni per Liotti (che pure lui abbandonerà). Se continua con questi ascolti penso che continueranno su questa strada, però il rischio stonatura è forte. Ieri non mi è sembrato di vedere Don Matteo, onestamente, e Raoul Bova il carisma di Terence Hill se lo sogna.


Era un passaggio drastico , un salto nel buio.

L'ostilità dei protagonisti verso il nuovo parroco, a ben vedere, è l'ostilità di tutti gli spettatori.

Don massimo dovrà guadagnarsi la stima di tutti ma non potrà certo farlo spodestando don matteo, quello è impossibile.
Non mi sorprende quindi la scelta di un nuovo parroco da 'azione'.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era un passaggio drastico , un salto nel buio.
> 
> L'ostilità dei protagonisti verso il nuovo parroco, a ben vedere, è l'ostilità di tutti gli spettatori.
> 
> ...


Il personaggio è scritto bene e la Lux è maturata tantissimo in questi ultimi anni e va dato atto che non sta seguendo le mode che stanno andando di moda in America. Il problema è come si farà a giustificare il nome "Don Matteo", senza il protagonista. Io faccio due ipotesi:
1) Il vero nome di Don Massimo è effettivamente Matteo e, alla fine, finirà per chiamarsi così oppure per altre cause prenderà questo nome.
2) Le future stagioni vivranno sempre nell'"ombra" di Terence Hill con lui che apparirà per qualche episodio (ipotesi ventilata da TvBlog). Dopotutto, Terence ha detto che avrebbe voluto continuare Don Matteo a patto di fare pochi film tv e non 10 episodi, un po' come Montalbano, ma la Rai e la Lux si sono rifiutate perchè non ci avrebbero guadagnato abbastanza.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Maggio 2022)

Monsignor Magalli  .

In ogni caso, non è più Don Matteo ed ogni puntata sembra vuota, come se mancasse qualcosa. L'assenza di Terence Hill è pesantissima. Non è come Un Passo dal Cielo, dove in qualche modo lo hanno rimpiazzato senza far perdere la naturalità della fiction. Qui è diverso.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Monsignor Magalli  .
> 
> In ogni caso, non è più Don Matteo ed ogni puntata sembra vuota, come se mancasse qualcosa. L'assenza di Terence Hill è pesantissima. Non è come Un Passo dal Cielo, dove in qualche modo lo hanno rimpiazzato senza far perdere la naturalità della fiction. Qui è diverso.


Assolutamente, qui anche perché il nome del protagonista è il nome della serie!
Manca davvero tanto, non è lo stesso.
Terence ti prego ritorna <3


----------



## fabri47 (6 Maggio 2022)

*Ancora superbotto e record in share: sesta puntata a 6.282.000 spettatori pari al 31.5%.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ancora superbotto e record in share: sesta puntata a 6.282.000 spettatori pari al 31.5%.*


Mi sa che l'ingresso di Raoul Bova ha preso nuovo pubblico. Sta facendo, inaspettatamente, più delle puntate con Terence in questa stagione.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Maggio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Ancora superbotto e record in share: sesta puntata a 6.282.000 spettatori pari al 31.5%.*


Aggiungo però che, dalla puntata dell'abbandono di Terence Hill, Canale 5 ha tolto L'Isola dei Famosi che faceva qualche ascolto in più rispetto alla roba che stanno mettendo adesso. Infatti da lì gli ascolti sono saliti.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Maggio 2022)

Stasera ultima puntata di Don Matteo (senza Don Matteo).


----------



## fabri47 (27 Maggio 2022)

*Botto di ascolti pazzesco per l'ultima puntata: 34,3% di share e 6,1 milioni di spettatori.*


----------

